# No US Drivers License



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

Question for Expats that have given up your US address (and drivers lic) to live full-time in MX-

How do you rent a car/drive in the US when traveling there?

(Do you have to get a MX license even if you don't drive, just so you have one?)

thanks!


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

chulor said:


> Question for Expats that have given up your US address (and drivers lic) to live full-time in MX-
> 
> How do you rent a car/drive in the US when traveling there?
> 
> ...


Well - we no longer live in the US but I do have a 'valid' license good till 2020. I also have a very valid Mexican licence. Getting the Mexican license was no big deal - although we did have to take a short written exam (in Spanish) - and the cost was trivial.

But soon we will be travelling to the US and I'll bring along both licenses. I'll try to remember to let you know how it goes.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chulor said:


> Question for Expats that have given up your US address (and drivers lic) to live full-time in MX-
> 
> How do you rent a car/drive in the US when traveling there?
> 
> ...


When my US license expired, I got a new one using a friend's address. I also have a Jalisco license. I have used the Mexico license to rent cars in the US as well as the US license at other times.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I have used the Mexico license to rent cars in the US as well as the US license at other times.


And paid for the rental with a Mexican bank card.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have no US license or address we rent cars in the US and Europe with the Mexican license just like anyone from Mexico does when they go abroad.


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> And paid for the rental with a Mexican bank card.


Really? in Mexican Bank?


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

denik12 said:


> Really? in Mexican Bank?


I mean… that's how Mexican tourists do it when they visit the US.

Plus, for instance, there's a US branch of Banamex. (Which is funny… because it's called Banamex-US, i.e…. Banco Nacional Mexicano Estados Unidos)


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

WintheWin said:


> I mean… that's how Mexican tourists do it when they visit the US.
> 
> Plus, for instance, there's a US branch of Banamex. (Which is funny… because it's called Banamex-US, i.e…. Banco Nacional Mexicano Estados Unidos)


Banamex-USA shut down as of September 1 of this year. Or so they notified us.


----------

